# Chicken breast in a blender....



## J.Smith

Has anyone tried putting say a Chicken breast in a blender with say some veg, seasoning...and some chicken stock cube mixed in water and blended it all together?

Im looking for something that still tastes nice but can literally just be spooned into my mouth and eaten very quick..as work are soo tight on eating at my desk..(just started a new job on monday)

So i want ot be able to go to the toilet and just eat it really quick.

Thoughts?


----------



## badly_dubbed

Sounds like......soup.


----------



## Zangief

Yes i tried putting 2 cooked breasts in food blender and just added tin of cambells chicken soup, good when bulking added some full fat milk aswell could eat that in one meal decent amount of protein


----------



## Quinn92

I'm sure I've heard of a few strong man competitors who blend chicken breast with water and drink it? Probably not the nicest but it'd be a quick way of getting it down you.


----------



## Milky

Give it a go..

TBH tho mate if the only chance l had to eat was on the bog l would look for another job.


----------



## coflex

tin of tuna blended up in tomato soup.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

coflex said:


> tin of tuna blended up in tomato soup.


I do this in work. I don't bother blending it. Just add a tin of tuna to a can of soup. Usually 40g protein.

Can have a different flavour soup everyday/every week so it doesn't get boring.


----------



## Milky

coflex said:


> tin of tuna blended up in tomato soup.





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I do this in work. I don't bother blending it. Just add a tin of tuna to a can of soup. Usually 40g protein.
> 
> Can have a different flavour soup everyday/every week so it doesn't get boring.


Dirty bastards !!!

man l wish l could do stuff like this and not be so squeemish about my food !


----------



## apollo17

last time i blended chicken i was heaving and gagging every second as i tried necking it down with my nose pinched, not nice lads, ill never do it again, couldnt get that warm sludgy texture out of my head for days and put me off chicken for a week (longer if i hadnt been so determined)

I would suggest wrapping the chicken in some cling film if you really have to eat on the sneak! :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky

Is there not a vid of Poundstone doing this ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

J.Smith said:


> Has anyone tried putting say a Chicken breast in a blender with say some veg, seasoning...and some chicken stock cube mixed in water and blended it all together?
> 
> Im looking for something that still tastes nice but can literally just be spooned into my mouth and eaten very quick..as work are soo tight on eating at my desk..(just started a new job on monday)
> 
> So i want ot be able to go to the toilet and just eat it really quick.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not sure im man enough to have my meals in the bog when someone is sh*tting in the cubicle next door


----------



## Mish




----------



## Nemises

uv done tuna n water.

Mince in tomatoe soup, tasted like bolonaise, but i started to gag lol


----------

